# 2010 Outback 270Bh For Sale



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

After much discussion with the DW, we've decided to put our Outback 270BH up for sale. Our family is quickly outgrowing it. It's a wonderful camper and I'll be sad to see it go. But at some point next year we plan on getting a new Outback 301BQ. So here's the pitch. It's in excellent to like-new condition. We bought it brand new in June of 2010 and have used only a total of about 3 weeks a year. When not in use, it's been stored in a warehouse. It's very clean in and out, everything works, and has never been damaged. Total length is 30'4", dry weight is 6060lbs., and hitch weight is 695lbs. Has two bunks in the rear. Electric hitch jack included. NADA resale value is $17,000. Asking $15,500. Send me a pm if you have any questions, or e-mail me at [email protected] Thanks for looking!


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Perhaps I'm getting prematurely impatient, but how about $15,500? Can't go much lower then that.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Still for sale. I will post when it's sold.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Still for sale


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Sold!


----------

